# In eclipse jre pfad angeben



## yusuf (24. November 2007)

hiho,

ich habe java und eclipse heruntergeladen. Ich wollte Eclipse starten, er findet aber die jvm (virtuelle maschine) bzw. jre pfad nicht. Weiß jemand, wie ich das einstellen kann.


Grüße

yusuf


----------



## zeja (25. November 2007)

Mit welchem Betriebssystem arbeitest du denn?


----------



## yusuf (25. November 2007)

windows xp.

Aber ich denke das Problem liegt nicht am Betriebssystem. Er sucht nämlich jre.libs woanders. Die ordnerstruktur, die der Eclipse sucht, habe ich nicht..


----------



## zeja (25. November 2007)

Schau mal dort unter Punkt 9: http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-install.htm#InstallationUnterWindows

Du musst aus deiner Java-Installation zumindest den bin Ordner in den PATH aufnehmen. Wenn alles richtig ist sollte 
java -version
in der Kommandozeile dir die korrekte Java Version ausgeben.


----------



## yusuf (25. November 2007)

ok danke ich schaue mal ob ich das hinbekomme+

Gruß


----------



## Oliver Gierke (25. November 2007)

Eigentlich sollte es reichen JAVA_HOME gesetzt zu haben...

Gruß
Ollie


----------

